# Education guide and information



## jia (Aug 14, 2008)

*HI All..!!
i'm a new member  living in ITALY right now...
the problem i m facing right now is..EDucation.
i'm so messed-up.no1 is here to guide me,so i thought to share with u all,hope i'll get any help here 
i came here 3 years back.and right now i m in high school. III-Science. after 2years i ll join UNIVERSITY.
i'm interested in Medical and i want study any other country such as BELGIUM (or any ENGLISH country).
so plz guide me..which country,and rules,etc..
i need full info.
and plz tell me any info about scholarship.(if there is)

thanks.*


----------

